# Interior Wraps



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

That brushed black looks really **** nice.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now we know what you are doing with all of your patience ! I get to use that word again T I T S ..


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> That brushed black looks really **** nice.


Agreed... I'm thinking my Cruze might look nice in Brushed Black too. Hmm... I have some left over...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> That brushed black looks really **** nice.


this.

the silver plastic and the chrome trim rings are my least favorite part of the interior...will do this


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

boraz said:


> the silver plastic and the chrome trim rings are my least favorite part of the interior...will do this


IMO, the small amount of chrome trim looks really nice after the silver plastic has been covered up. I would recommend wrapping the silver plastic and then sitting on it for a week or so. I'm amazed how much better it looks once the silver is looked after.

Funny, I did my car first and didn't tell her I'd done it. The next time she was in the car I saw her looking around at things but she didn't say anything right away. Then after a while she came out and said, "You know, for a cheaper car this is really nice inside." So I told her how big a difference a little vinyl can make! She had no clue I'd changed anything... she's one of those people who doesn't notice ANYTHING about cars.

It took her all of two minutes to ask what hers would look like if I did it.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I dig it, where do you buy the vinyl wraps from?


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, do tell where did you get it. Did you by any chance take pics of the process??


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I especially like the brushed but both look really good.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> I dig it, where do you buy the vinyl wraps from?





zerogravity said:


> Yes, do tell where did you get it. Did you by any chance take pics of the process??




I bought it from a local sign supply place. There are TONS of places on the web to order this stuff through, and many different brands (and knockoffs) to choose from. I would suggest for anyone getting started (like me) that the brand name films are probably much easier to work with and more forgiving of mistakes. I used 3M 1080 Scotchprint series vinyl, and the textured types like these are usually about twice as expensive as the plain solid colors. Here's there catalog page:

3M

I didn't take any pics of the process, but there are lots of tutorials on the web and most trim parts offer similar challenges. If it's your first time I suggest buying more than you think you need so you can start over if you screw up... it also takes some of the stress out of the project.




Mick said:


> I especially like the brushed but both look really good.




I like the brushed too. I'm not sure how it will lend itself to the Cruze dash pieces, being that it's a fine directional pattern. It suits the BMW interior perfectly (long narrow pieces with crisp sharp edges) and looks really good, much better in person even than in pics. The only time I don't like the brushed is when there's direct sunlight on it; it has a metallic fleck in it that reflects sunlight in a way that's not too convincing of the brushed metal look, but interior pieces don't suffer from direct sunlight too often. In all other lighting it looks fantastic. She was blown away with how good it looks... she was concerned that the interior would look too black, but she's glad I talked her into it. It's the 1080-BR212.

The carbon looks really good in low light, like when I'm in my parking garage and it's only lit up by the dome light. It really is a convincing effect and in some places on the dash actually has you thinking you're looking at real clear coated carbon, even in direct sunlight. Note: this is the newer glossy 1080-CF12 carbon, NOT the original matte Dinoc carbon. The Dinoc would not look nearly as good on interior trim IMO.


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Blue... what size roll would you need for what you did? Would a 12"x60" roll work or should we go with the 24"x60"?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't remember exactly, but I'm 99% sure 12" will not be wide enough. Measure the minimum width on the trim and add at least 2" to that measurement, you want to have a little overlap to work with since handling the film messes up the adhesive.

On that note, make sure your hands are CLEAN! I washed my hands every 15 minutes or so while doing this... any sweat or dirt you get on the adhesive will reduce it's ability to stick. Not what you want on tight corners for sure!


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks! Ya I just spoke with another member on here from my area and he did some of his dash. He said the 12" wide would not work for the center vent piece.

Man that looks cool... can't wait to get mine done!!


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, looks awesome!! Good job. I like the carbon fiber, but don't think I have the patience to do it.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

This thread made me jump the gun on 3M black brushed metal, those pictures look simply amazing. Good work!


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ill be doing the same to but with silver carbon since I have the brown plastic interior with my tan leather

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Dieselard said:


> This thread made me jump the gun on 3M black brushed metal, those pictures look simply amazing. Good work!


The brushed black looks REALLY good, I'm very happy with the way her car came out. The BMW trim is long and straight and the brushed look fits it perfectly. The end result is a trim piece that actually looks like it's made from aluminum.

I'm not sure how I would like it in the Cruze simply because of the shape of the interior trim... they look more "organic", more like something that's injection molded rather than stamped out of sheet metal. I'm sure not against the idea of trying it, though, and I do have more of the brushed black... post pics when you get it done, I'm VERY curious as to how it will look.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I really like this....Gold Brushed Aluminum Steel Vinyl 5ft x 1ft New Air Release Car Wrap Decal | eBay


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

gold?

Definitely have to see that


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got mine done today! Thanks to HoPo99!! He does great work if anybody is in the central Illinois area!

Before vinyl...








After!








In person this literally looks like it came from the factory like this. There are no bubbles, creases, or cuts/silver showing at all. All the edges are tucked to the back of each piece so they are perfect. All the control knobs, buttons, and vents still work easily. If you know how to work with vinyl I would definitely recommend this!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

dan200615 said:


> In person this literally looks like it came from the factory like this.


Amazing what a little vinyl can do! After you've had it a while you'll see another Cruze with the silver trim and have to reach for your sunglasses!

Looks great!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Really nice dude , much cleaner then stock!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

What about putting regular brushed stainless instead of black? That might look sweet!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mo Cruze said:


> What about putting regular brushed stainless instead of black? That might look sweet!


Do it and post some pics! IMO it would be a step up from the plain silver trim.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Amazing what a little vinyl can do! After you've had it a while you'll see another Cruze with the silver trim and have to reach for your sunglasses!
> 
> Looks great!


Yeah it's like that just going from my jet black interior to her 2 tone LS interior. I literally get a headache like I was staring at the screen too long in the dark.


----------

